# finally replaced the scattergun that blew up in my face



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

got this today


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

nice looking gun


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice looking side by side. What model?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks like a Stoger? What did you do with your other one? Stick it in the mud?


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

after the last one the tristar semi auto blew up in my face i took it back to cabelas and yep this one is a stoeger uplander i got it as a late birthday and early christmas present from one of my friends that i let deer hunt on our farm


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

well after a box of shells it's starting to loosen up a bit when it was brand new i had to push it down over my knee while pressing the lever now i can press the lever and give it a snap of the wrist and it will break open


----------

